# Trivium Live Studio Performance (7 string stuff :D)



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2011)

Sounding pretty epic.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 27, 2011)

The intro is completely fucked up though 
Nick surely sets his own spin to their old songs. Sounds great. And Coreys screams are so much better now.

Also




Edit: I kinda feel bad for Paolo, his bass is completely inaudible at all times


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 27, 2011)

Really digging that King V.

Explorer is pretty awesome too.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 27, 2011)

I definitely appreciate the dynamics in Nick's playing. Travis's playing had gotten stale after Ascendancy, and Nick is a good fresh breath.


----------



## Dvaienat (Jul 27, 2011)

Good stuff


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2011)

Matt's growls sound fucking evil. I'm glad he's out of his James Hetfield phase.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 27, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Matt's growls sound fucking evil. I'm glad he's out of his James Hetfield phase.



His gritty vocals are very good too though


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Jul 27, 2011)

heafys vocals are ridiculous  one of my favorite vocalists


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2011)

I love his vocals in general, but when they did the Crusade they copied Metallica a bit too much. I'm glad they've returned to their older sound both vocally and musically.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jul 27, 2011)

ever since Nick was announced as the drummer and i heard shattering the skies, I've wanted to hear him throw some blastbeats over some of the ascendency, like In Rain. But i guess that's just me.

also, damn this sounds noice.


----------



## KingAenarion (Jul 27, 2011)

I love the fact that they keep improving. Their song writing gets better, they're playing gets tighter...

They could go a long way I think


----------



## Tree (Jul 27, 2011)

These videos are too sick!


----------



## Asrial (Jul 27, 2011)

Trivium is from what I have heard one of if not THE best "mainstream" metalcore band. (Yes, that was a compliment)

No matter what, I dig this hard. :>


----------



## BlackdOut177 (Jul 27, 2011)

The growls are too sick!! I forgot how good they are.


----------



## Quantumface (Jul 27, 2011)

cant deny that trivium has had an influence on me. It brings me back to learning ember to inferno songs when i was a freshman in highschool. One thing ill always notice is that they are two generally sloppy lead guitars. but nonetheless they've made some memorable solos.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 27, 2011)

What kind of Explorer is that Matt is playing. Do want!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2011)

Just a regular Gibson Explorer 7 string, unless it's a custom version.

Gibson Explorer 7 String Ebony with EMG's (GUITARGUITAR)


----------



## BlackMesa (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh woops. Didnt see the Gibson logo on the end of the head stock. Actually i didnt know they made a 7 string. Awesome.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 27, 2011)

"Embedding disabled by request"

can't see the vid :/


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you Ross!!! How did I miss this on fb???!!


----------



## MobiusR (Jul 27, 2011)

BlackMesa said:


> Oh woops. Didnt see the Gibson logo on the end of the head stock. Actually i didnt know they made a 7 string. Awesome.



yea but the scale is total fail 24.75 -___-


----------



## Kh-2 (Jul 27, 2011)

Corey's vocals have got really good lately. The band sounds pretty solid!


----------



## floyo123 (Jul 27, 2011)

nice ^^


----------



## Goro923 (Jul 27, 2011)

Um... am I the only one that noticed they're playing it a half-step lower than the original.

WHY TRIVIUM?? 

WHY????? 

I HATE IT when bands do that for no apparent reason. Dammit.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 27, 2011)

Maybe they prefer how that tuning sounds? Maybe Matt finds it easier singing in that key?


----------



## TheFerryMan (Jul 27, 2011)

Goro923 said:


> Um... am I the only one that noticed they're playing it a half-step lower than the original.
> 
> WHY TRIVIUM??
> 
> ...



Matt finds it easier to sing in that tuning, also they had originally intended to record ascendancy half-step down, but Matt couldn't hit the notes then...


but apparently he can now.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jul 27, 2011)

Someone needs to buy Matt a new shirt, the one he has on has seen better days. 



MobiusR said:


> yea but the scale is total fail 24.75 -___-



There's nothing fail about that scale length. 24.75" scale is win in my book.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (Jul 27, 2011)

Remember.. the trend going around is the longer your scale length, the more metal you are


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 27, 2011)

wow, these videos are good, but nowhere near as good as when i saw them live a couple weeks ago


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 27, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Someone needs to buy Matt a new shirt, the one he has on has seen better days.
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing fail about that scale length. 24.75" scale is win in my book.



Please, on SSO you have to have at least like 27 inch scale length to be considered a man.

It's interesting how Matt's voice is lower now. Is it natural for that to happen?


----------



## Homebrew1709 (Jul 27, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> It's interesting how Matt's voice is lower now. Is it natural for that to happen?



Well son, when a boy starts to become a man, he begins to go through some changes...

Sorry, I couldn't help myself...

Vids are awesome as well!


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 27, 2011)

Homebrew1709 said:


> Well son, when a boy starts to become a man, he begins to go through some changes...
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't help myself...
> 
> Vids are awesome as well!



lol. Seriously though. They used to be in Drop D, then E standard, then B standard, now Drop Db...


----------



## powergroover (Jul 27, 2011)

so, no more shitty live performances like the ascendancy era yes ???


----------



## crack8the8skye (Jul 27, 2011)

I used to be a huuuge Trivium fan, and they're still pretty awesome...but I never really digged that guitar tone...it's way too distorted and shrill to me. Although Ascendency is my favorite album, they seem to be maturing a lot more and growing. 

Cool!


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 27, 2011)

Ok, so I've never really gotten into the new metal bands these days with the exception of Mastadon. Something I notice with what I've heard of the younger metal bands today is the song starts out with heavy chunky cool riff stuff and then the chorus comes in and it's all..... sorta cliche chords and glossier oooh ahhh singing. Anyone else notice this trend? The songs start out as "we're so fn' badass and then the chorus is all "oooh we want chicks to dig us and have a catchy moment to get airplay or something...ooooh." Another band who has some real tasty leads, but also the ooh ahh catchy cliche chorus is Avenged Sevenfold. Admittedly, the only time I hear this stuff is when kids bring it in to learn for lessons. 

Maybe I'm just getting older and more of a fuss pot about these things, but it's these things that drive me away from wanting to listen to it more. I remember my guitar teacher back in the early 90's being unimpressed with the music I was bringing in like Metallica. He loathed Nirvana too. 

One last thing I noticed about the Trivium singer. That dude totally loves to spit. Anyone got a spit count in that video? Sheeesh!


----------



## crack8the8skye (Jul 27, 2011)

tuneinrecords said:


> Ok, so I've never really gotten into the new metal bands these days with the exception of Mastadon. Something I notice with what I've heard of the younger metal bands today is the song starts out with heavy chunky cool riff stuff and then the chorus comes in and it's all..... sorta cliche chords and glossier oooh ahhh singing. Anyone else notice this trend? The songs start out as "we're so fn' badass and then the chorus is all "oooh we want chicks to dig us and have a catchy moment to get airplay or something...ooooh." Another band who has some real tasty leads, but also the ooh ahh catchy cliche chorus is Avenged Sevenfold. Admittedly, the only time I hear this stuff is when kids bring it in to learn for lessons.
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting older and more of a fuss pot about these things, but it's these things that drive me away from wanting to listen to it more. I remember my guitar teacher back in the early 90's being unimpressed with the music I was bringing in like Metallica. He loathed Nirvana too.
> 
> One last thing I noticed about the Trivium singer. That dude totally loves to spit. Anyone got a spit count in that video? Sheeesh!


Mastodon you saiiiii?


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 27, 2011)

tuneinrecords said:


> Ok, so I've never really gotten into the new metal bands these days with the exception of Mastadon. Something I notice with what I've heard of the younger metal bands today is the song starts out with heavy chunky cool riff stuff and then the chorus comes in and it's all..... sorta cliche chords and glossier oooh ahhh singing. Anyone else notice this trend? The songs start out as "we're so fn' badass and then the chorus is all "oooh we want chicks to dig us and have a catchy moment to get airplay or something...ooooh." Another band who has some real tasty leads, but also the ooh ahh catchy cliche chorus is Avenged Sevenfold. Admittedly, the only time I hear this stuff is when kids bring it in to learn for lessons.
> 
> Maybe I'm just getting older and more of a fuss pot about these things, but it's these things that drive me away from wanting to listen to it more. I remember my guitar teacher back in the early 90's being unimpressed with the music I was bringing in like Metallica. He loathed Nirvana too.
> 
> One last thing I noticed about the Trivium singer. That dude totally loves to spit. Anyone got a spit count in that video? Sheeesh!



They're an excellent band, some of their songs are kinda formulaic like that but their 2008 album Shogun is very progressive and a masterpiece, and few songs on it have that trope. I recommend you check it out.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 27, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> They're an excellent band, some of their songs are kinda formulaic like that but their 2008 album Shogun is very progressive and a masterpiece, and few songs on it have that trope. I recommend you check it out.



In your opinion what song off of that album should I check out first? I don't necessarily need my music to be progressive and complicated. I do enjoy good choruses and good songwriting in general. I'm a big 80's fan. Just saw Hall and Oates in June. lol!


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 27, 2011)

crack8the8skye said:


> Mastodon you saiiiii?



oops, sorry for the mispelling.


----------



## Ralyks (Jul 27, 2011)

Goro923 said:


> Um... am I the only one that noticed they're playing it a half-step lower than the original.
> 
> WHY TRIVIUM??
> 
> ...



I was LITERALLY about to post this point.

Otherwise, shit, this is the tightest I've ever heard them. And notch up on the vocals. I'm impressed.

Now tune back up that half-step, please.


----------



## tuneinrecords (Jul 27, 2011)

Ralyks said:


> I was LITERALLY about to post this point.
> 
> Otherwise, shit, this is the tightest I've ever heard them. And notch up on the vocals. I'm impressed.
> 
> Now tune back up that half-step, please.



This is highly doubtful, but is it possible that they recorded the songs in Eb and then sped up the recording with vari-speed so it sound like it's in E ? 

Just a wild and probably wrong guess. Really, I think lots of bands tune lower for live performance just to make it easier on the voice and yeah that half a step can make things resonate more and sound heavier. I have heard plenty of standard pitch guitars sounding heavy as hell too though.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 27, 2011)

tuneinrecords said:


> In your opinion what song off of that album should I check out first? I don't necessarily need my music to be progressive and complicated. I do enjoy good choruses and good songwriting in general. I'm a big 80's fan. Just saw Hall and Oates in June. lol!



Into the Mouth of Hell We March, Shogun are two tracks that I'd definitely recommend. 




tuneinrecords said:


> This is highly doubtful, but is it possible that they recorded the songs in Eb and then sped up the recording with vari-speed so it sound like it's in E ?
> 
> Just a wild and probably wrong guess. Really, I think lots of bands tune lower for live performance just to make it easier on the voice and yeah that half a step can make things resonate more and sound heavier. I have heard plenty of standard pitch guitars sounding heavy as hell too though.



Their new songs are also in Db. They probably don't want to change guitars.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jul 27, 2011)

Damn! That was some of the tightest live playing I've heard. They definitely know how to perform (saw them on Halloween on 2009) and that was a hell of a show. And Matt is still destroying vocals


----------



## crack8the8skye (Jul 27, 2011)

tuneinrecords said:


> oops, sorry for the mispelling.


Don't even worry about it man! That doesn't matter...what matters is that you appreciate them =]


----------



## BlackWinds10 (Jul 28, 2011)

Was awesome. Hoping this might possibly be a prequel to a DVD.


----------



## VILARIKA (Jul 28, 2011)

BlackWinds10 said:


> Was awesome. Hoping this might possibly be a prequel to a DVD.



I'm pretty sure this is half of what the DVD is. It's this, + the making of In Waves.

Saw Trivium on the main stage at Mayhem today, and they were alright. I'm not really digging the new stuff, but they performed the old stuff pretty well. Still, I will buy the album and see if I end up liking it or not. Also, Corey was telling me that trying to get a hold of an Axe-Fx II is a bitch


----------



## Static (Jul 28, 2011)

I just love the triple threat vocals they have going on.In Waves was brilliant.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 28, 2011)

I do agree that I like Down From The Sky better in B standard, but it's probably just because I'm so used to it.
But I fucking LOVE that Ascendancy and their new stuff will from now on be played in drop C#. One of my favourite tunings


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 28, 2011)

Static said:


> I just love the triple threat vocals they have going on.In Waves was brilliant.



Indeed that was pretty awesome. I don't really like the song but that part was sweet.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 28, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> It's interesting how Matt's voice is lower now. Is it natural for that to happen?


 
Your voice is actually more fully developed towards your thirties, and so Matt has grown older and his voice has matured as well. Not to mention he's had a lot of practice since Ascendancy.


----------



## Goro923 (Jul 28, 2011)

tuneinrecords said:


> In your opinion what song off of that album should I check out first? I don't necessarily need my music to be progressive and complicated. I do enjoy good choruses and good songwriting in general. I'm a big 80's fan. Just saw Hall and Oates in June. lol!



Listen to the title track, it's long but totally worth it. I also love Throes of Perdition, Like Callisto to a Star in Heaven and Kirisute Gomen. I just like the album so much I'd end up recommending the whole thing.


----------



## elrrek (Jul 28, 2011)

I have to admint, I actually rather enjoyed those videos and I have pretty hated everything I have heard from this band previously ... how strange ...


----------



## RevDrucifer (Jul 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Your voice is actually more fully developed towards your thirties, and so Matt has grown older and his voice has matured as well. Not to mention he's had a lot of practice since Ascendancy.




Yep. 

When most people start singing, they sing the way they *think* they should sing. Matt's learned where his range sits best for how he wants his voice to come across. Lot goes into that too, aside from vocal technique, but also mics/placement/compression. I think a lot of singers leave it to the sound guy and shoot themselves in the foot.

IIRC, Ascendancy was recorded in Drop-C originally, then re-recorded in Drop-D, wasn't it?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 28, 2011)

I though Ascendancy was in D standard.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I though Ascendancy was in D standard.



Ascendancy is most definitely in drop D.

I can see how they could have recorded it in drop C at first, perhaps it's what Matt wanted all along, just because the high notes can be a bitch.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 28, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Ascendancy is most definitely in drop D.
> 
> I can see how they could have recorded it in drop C at first, perhaps it's what Matt wanted all along, just because the high notes can be a bitch.



I'm 100% Ascendancy is Drop D. I've heard about them thinking about doing in C, but not sure if they actually recorded it and went back.

Also, aren't some songs on Ember to Inferno not in Drop D?

Also, to answer some earlier questions:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 28, 2011)

You're right it is drop D, I always thought they tuned to D and B standard.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> You're right it is drop D, I always thought they tuned to D and B standard.



Clarification:

Ember to Inferno: Drop D and E standard
Ascendancy: Drop D
The Crusade: E standard and 7 string B standard
Shogun: E standard and 7 string B standard
In Waves: Drop Db


----------



## Goro923 (Jul 28, 2011)

If I remember correctly, the only song on Shogun played with a 6 is Insurrection. The rest are all 7.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 28, 2011)

Goro923 said:


> If I remember correctly, the only song on Shogun played with a 6 is Insurrection. The rest are all 7.



Callisto is also 6.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 28, 2011)

^
Not to mention Posion, The Knife Or The Noose and Upon The Shores. Those are also 6-string, I believe those are b-sides though?


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 28, 2011)

Murmel said:


> ^
> Not to mention Posion, The Knife Or The Noose and Upon The Shores. Those are also 6-string, I believe those are b-sides though?



They're on the special edition of Shogun. I'm not sure, but they're probably 6 string standard too.


----------



## VILARIKA (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought Ember to Inferno was E Standard?


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 28, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> I thought Ember to Inferno was E Standard?



I said I wasn't sure about that one. The Deceived is also on that album, which is in Drop D. I think it's a mixture.


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 28, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> I said I wasn't sure about that one. The Deceived is also on that album, which is in Drop D. I think it's a mixture.


"The Deceived" on ETI is a demo version of the song on _Ascendancy _and is not actually a part of the album. But yeah, _Ember _is mainly E except for "Pillars of Serpents" and "When All Light Dies," which are in drop D. "A View of Burning Empires" might be drop D, too.

A saw them last night. Killer performance. They never sounded better live. I can't wait to see them headline again (though the Dream Theater tour will be before that).


----------



## edsped (Jul 28, 2011)

Into the Mouth of Hell We March is absolutely the best thing Trivium have ever done, IMO.

Also what's with the people making such a big deal about them tuning down a half step? It's only a half step, jeez.


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 28, 2011)

edsped said:


> Also what's with the people making such a big deal about them tuning down a half step? It's only a half step, jeez.


This, especially if it allows Matt to actually sing better.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jul 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Your voice is actually more fully developed towards your thirties, and so Matt has grown older and his voice has matured as well. Not to mention he's had a lot of practice since Ascendancy.



Bingo! Wasn't he like 17 or 18 when they did Ascendency? I dunno about you guys since a lot of you are still young'ins but I know for a fact my voice is different at 28 than it was when I was 17. FACT.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 28, 2011)

HighGain510 said:


> Bingo! Wasn't he like 17 or 18 when they did Ascendency? I dunno about you guys since a lot of you are still young'ins but I know for a fact my voice is different at 28 than it was when I was 17. FACT.


 
I think he was 20 but yeah still very young.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 28, 2011)

Matt Heafy has always been an inspiration for me. And I'm not even that big of a Trivium fan, although I was from about age 15-17. Something about him is just...._right_. I like his approach to songwriting as well.


----------



## crack8the8skye (Jul 28, 2011)

I think I remember a few of the songs in Ember to Inferno being in E standard =]


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 28, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think he was 20 but yeah still very young.


He was born in January '86, so he was 18 when _Ascendancy _was being recorded, at least according to the dates on Wikipedia.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 29, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I think he was 20 but yeah still very young.



I think it's pretty amazing how well they've been doing considering how young they are. Especially Matt.
If they keep it up they can easily become metal legends. They're far from worn out, and as far as I know none of them are doing drugs


----------



## Murmel (Jul 29, 2011)

Couldn't find the Trivium thread...

They released yet another song today, the most 'mainstream' sounding if you wish, of the lot that's been released. It's also my favourite so far.


Exclusive Premiere: Trivium "Built To Fall" Video | CraveOnline


----------



## Opion (Jul 29, 2011)

Trivium definitely were an influence on me back when Ascendancy came out - got to see them play with Dimebag's old Deans back in 2006 when they toured with Devil Driver and In Flames - really awesome show and I've seen them two more times since then and they always delivered.

While I agree The Crusade was their "Metallica-ish" sounding record, I thought the title-track instrumental was fucking badass, and they still had great songwriting skills, as well as their own sound. 

And 4:53 HOLY JESUS deeeeeep gutturals. This excites me. I have a feeling In Waves will be sick.


----------



## Gamma362 (Jul 29, 2011)

New track is very Mainstream, but good none the less. I am very happy I gave these guys a second chance recently, damn good band and musicians. My favorite track thats been released from in waves has to be "Dusk Dismantled" Its got a very awesome Melodic Death Metal feel to it imo. Its an awesome track


----------



## Mason Vickers (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm such a huge Trivium fan, all 4 times I've seen them they've improved more and more. As much hate as they get, all their fans seem to be more than loyal. Matt's by far my biggest imspiration, and meeting him August '09 was one of the greatest moments ever. (he complimented my Emperor shirt, too.  )

I was kind of skeptical when they had _only_ released In Waves, but any type of music with that Trivium-feel is by far art in some kind of high form. Being mostly a classic death and melodeath fan, Dusk Dismantled and Inception both left (and still have) left me drooling  Although Shogun is the album that brought me to 7's and really pushed me to play guitar more and more. 

I could never pick a "favorite" band, but Trivium is most definitely up there.

Also; I know Matt's signiture Dean ML7's were either 27" or 30" scale... 
I know he was playing that stock Explorer 7's for awhile along with the Epiphone V 7 (both 24.75  ) but if the one in this video truly is a custom, it seems like he'd have that longer scale.

I remember seeing an Axe in Corey's rig on fb and being super stoked, I'm thinking that's how they put out all those live bootleg cds on their website on their last headliner. Or at least that would have made it a hell of a lot easier.

I'm curious to see if they'll tune their 7's and e standard songs down a half step as well


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 29, 2011)

Apparently Matt and Gibson/Epiphone have something in the works. This could mean good things.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd say wait before dismissing this album. I've heard a few samples of a few songs that haven't been released yet, and they're pretty heavy and some are even like nothing we've ever heard from these guys before.


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 30, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Apparently Matt and Gibson/Epiphone have something in the works. This could mean good things.


Ehh, it will probably be a Les Paul with a shitty graphic and EMGs. Hopefully I'm wrong about the shitty graphic part.


----------



## Murmel (Jul 31, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> Ehh, it will probably be a Les Paul with a shitty graphic and EMGs. Hopefully I'm wrong about the shitty graphic part.


You're probably wrong, because the rising sun is a fucking awesome graphic 
I doubt he'll go with the same theme again though, I have a feeling this time he'll do it more simple.


----------



## VILARIKA (Jul 31, 2011)

What do you guys think about the whole new look they are going with for the album?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 31, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> Ehh, it will probably be a Les Paul with a shitty graphic and EMGs. Hopefully I'm wrong about the shitty graphic part.


 

Well I think when he went with Dean he got more outrageous looking guitar because it fit their guitars more, whereas he has always gone for more basic, classic styled guitars when he wasn't with Dean.

It will probably be an LP with EMGs, maybe a Floyd and a smoother neck joint.


----------



## NaYoN (Jul 31, 2011)

VILARIKA said:


> What do you guys think about the whole new look they are going with for the album?



I think it's pretty cool. Less is more.


----------



## setsuna7 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Yaay!!!!!!!!! Just pre-Ordered In Waves Special Edition from Amazon.com!!



*


----------



## I Voyager (Jul 31, 2011)

Murmel said:


> You're probably wrong, because the rising sun is a fucking awesome graphic


I don't think there is such thing as a fucking awesome graphic,_ especially_ coming from Dean.


vampiregenocide said:


> Well I think when he went with Dean he got more outrageous looking guitar because it fit their guitars more, whereas he has always gone for more basic, classic styled guitars when he wasn't with Dean.
> 
> It will probably be an LP with EMGs, maybe a Floyd and a smoother neck joint.


He doesn't really seem to be into Floyds anymore, so I don't know. You're right about the Dean thing, though, but you never know. Just look at the Robb Flynn V.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 1, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> I don't think there is such thing as a fucking awesome graphic,_ especially_ coming from Dean.
> :



The rising sun isn't something Dean came up with. It's the official banner of the Japanese military and is featured on many guitars. Matt probably wanted something related to his Japanese ancestry, and I thought it looked really cool  It's the only graphic I've ever liked really.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 1, 2011)

Murmel said:


> The rising sun isn't something Dean came up with. It's the official banner of the Japanese military and is featured on many guitars. Matt probably wanted something related to his Japanese ancestry, and I thought it looked really cool  It's the only graphic I've ever liked really.


I know what it is. It still looks bad either way, IMO of course.





This, on the other hand, was pretty sexy. Too bad Corey and him scrapped their original signature designs, I really dug them.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 1, 2011)

That black one is actually very nice. I do cringe at people wearing their bands own merch though.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 1, 2011)

The new album may or may not have leaked, you didn't hear it from me.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 1, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> That black one is actually very nice. I do cringe at people wearing their bands own merch though.



Agreed.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 2, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> The new album may or may not have leaked, you didn't hear it from me.


Listening to it now. Big step backwards...


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 2, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> Listening to it now. Big step backwards...



Yep. The songs are so slow and unenergetic... It's really hard to listen to.


----------



## Isan (Aug 2, 2011)

I love it so far


----------



## Murmel (Aug 2, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> I know what it is. It still looks bad either way, IMO of course.
> 
> 
> This, on the other hand, was pretty sexy. Too bad Corey and him scrapped their original signature designs, I really dug them.


The body was WAY out of proportion if you ask me.
I can't find the pic I'm looking for, but the body is just too small. A regular ML or Razorback looks great though.

Edit: Nvm, found it.






He wasn't as buff back in the day, had he been playing that now though.... My God


----------



## Asrial (Aug 2, 2011)

^ Isn't it Dean standard to make guitars that looks like fretboards with attachments? 

Joke aside, I HOPE it's not true about In waves being boring. Title, Dusk Dismantled and Inception is kickass tunes. :C


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 2, 2011)

Asrial said:


> ^ Isn't it Dean standard to make guitars that looks like fretboards with attachments?
> 
> Joke aside, I HOPE it's not true about In waves being boring. Title, Dusk Dismantled and Inception is kickass tunes. :C



It's not boring per se... There are a lot of awesome hooks and stuff. It's just... repetitive and slow. There are like 2-3 riffs per song. It just doesn't feel as energetic as Ascendancy. I'll have a full review up on Heavy Blog in a few days, I'll talk about it in more detail there.


----------



## setsuna7 (Aug 2, 2011)

Matt just posted this link on fb, Build To Fall...Exklusiv: Trivium Live-Clip 'Built To Fall' - METAL HAMMER


----------



## K3V1N SHR3DZ (Aug 2, 2011)

tuneinrecords said:


> the song starts out with heavy chunky cool riff stuff and then the chorus comes in and it's all..... sorta cliche chords and glossier oooh ahhh singing.
> Maybe I'm just getting older and more of a fuss pot about these things, but it's these things that drive me away from wanting to listen to it more.



That is EXACTLY why I couldn't get into Ascendancy. It was like Bon Jovi Frankensteined to Arch Enemy. And it wasn't just a few songs (which would have been awesome). It was EVERY FREAKING SONG.

My favorite album is The Crusade, and the hooks seem to flow much better with the songs to me....


----------



## Static (Aug 2, 2011)

I felt shogun was where it was at for them..Crusade had some good guitar oriented stuff that was pretty cool to learn,but musically i felt they really just upped their game with shogun..Kiriste gomen was an epic song...i think the only cheesy song from that album was that song called like calesto to something.


----------



## yidcorer (Aug 2, 2011)

The guitar´s headstock is as big as Matt´s head. Dean is not for me!


----------



## MobiusR (Aug 2, 2011)

I already listened to the album due to Trivium and everyone releasing new songs every week LOL

but i feel shogun was there best work


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 2, 2011)

I don't think anything they do will ever top _Shogun._ Such a shame, I had pretty high hopes for _In Waves_, especially after hearing "Shattering the Skies Above," which was epic. That song was the _Ascendancy _style mixed with the maturity of _Shogun_ and it worked out perfectly.


----------



## Kh-2 (Aug 5, 2011)

I like the new album, it has a very Ascendancy-type feel to it. Shogun is still their best and in some ways Im disappointed that they didn't continue in that vein for this album but that doesn't make it a bad album.


----------



## Off_The_Heezay (Aug 5, 2011)

Personally, I've long given up on them ever coming close to topping Ascendancy.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Aug 5, 2011)

Anyone else noticed they use axefx ultras now?


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 5, 2011)

Off_The_Heezay said:


> Personally, I've long given up on them ever coming close to topping Ascendancy.



They did, with Shogun 

I can't decide whether or not I really like the new songs or not. Kinda sad to see them go back to 6 strings and away from the whole Shogun sound. That album was so fucking heavy/metal/ridiculous/awesome


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome !

I have to admit Trivium is new to me, I have known the band only by name, but I'm liking this clip.

Is it a new thing for them to play 7 string guitars, or have they always played 7s?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 5, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Awesome !
> 
> I have to admit Trivium is new to me, I have known the band only by name, but I'm liking this clip.
> 
> Is it a new thing for them to play 7 string guitars, or have they always played 7s?


 
They started playing them on Shogun.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 5, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> They started playing them on Shogun.



Wrong! The Crusade had several 7 string songs:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 5, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Wrong! The Crusade had several 7 string songs.


 
Oh yeah...cheers for reminding me that album exists.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 5, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh yeah...cheers for reminding me that album exists.


But it's their second best...

Well, maybe _Ascendancy _is better, but _The Crusade _has a special place in my heart as it got me into the band.

_Shogun_ is always #1 though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 5, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> But it's their second best...
> 
> Well, maybe _Ascendancy _is better, but _The Crusade _has a special place in my heart as it got me into the band.
> 
> _Shogun_ is always #1 though.


 
Eurgh...I don't even consider it a Trivium album. It's a Metallica tribute album. It wouldn't be so bad but when they released that, Matt decided to d all the old songs like 'Pull Harder...' with the Hetfield style vocals, and it absolutely butchered them. The music was good, but the vocals just killed it.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 5, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Eurgh...I don't even consider it a Trivium album. It's a Metallica tribute album. It wouldn't be so bad but when they released that, Matt decided to d all the old songs like 'Pull Harder...' with the Hetfield style vocals, and it absolutely butchered them. The music was good, but the vocals just killed it.


It really doesn't even sound much like Metallica. Is it heavily influenced by them? Yeah, for sure. But it's not an exact clone like most people make it out to be. But I do have to agree about Heafy butchering the old stuff live with those vocals. I can't believe I used to enjoy watching their Rock Am Ring performance from 2006... eek.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 5, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> It really doesn't even sound much like Metallica. Is it heavily influenced by them? Yeah, for sure. But it's not an exact clone like most people make it out to be. But I do have to agree about Heafy butchering the old stuff live with those vocals. I can't believe I used to enjoy watching their Rock Am Ring performance from 2006... eek.



Well there were some supposed/undisclosed issues with his voice back then, which is why he didn't scream too much. He still doesn't scream as much as he used to.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 6, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Well there were some supposed/undisclosed issues with his voice back then, which is why he didn't scream too much. He still doesn't scream as much as he used to.


Well in interviews from that era Matt claimed that he never wanted to scream in the first place and that they didn't even listen to bands that scream (which is obviously bullshit, considering In Flames is probably one his biggest influences) but he only did it out of the fact that his voice would crack when he started out trying to sing.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 6, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> Well in interviews from that era Matt claimed that he never wanted to scream in the first place and that they didn't even listen to bands that scream (which is obviously bullshit, considering In Flames is probably one his biggest influences) but he only did it out of the fact that his voice would crack when he started out trying to sing.



That is bullshit indeed, because I know for a fact that Matt is a pretty big fan of death and black metal.


----------



## I Voyager (Aug 6, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> That is bullshit indeed, because I know for a fact that Matt is a pretty big fan of death and black metal.


I think at the time he was just on a classic metal kick which led him to say that. Either way, he fucked up.


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 6, 2011)

I Voyager said:


> I think at the time he was just on a classic metal kick which led him to say that. Either way, he fucked up.



Well he went back to doing them the regular way so he redeemed himself. And Shogun was incredible 

In Waves is actually decent, there's a lot of repetition but the vocal melodies are pretty good, the songs are very catchy. For me it's like: Shogun > Ascendancy > Crusade > In Waves >= Ember
(I was one of the few people who liked The Crusade a lot)


----------



## Kh-2 (Aug 6, 2011)

NaYoN said:


> Well he went back to doing them the regular way so he redeemed himself. And Shogun was incredible
> 
> In Waves is actually decent, there's a lot of repetition but the vocal melodies are pretty good, the songs are very catchy. For me it's like: Shogun > Ascendancy > Crusade > In Waves >= Ember
> (I was one of the few people who liked The Crusade a lot)



I like the crusade but to the rats puts me off so much. The lyrics are terrible. Id put in Waves ahead of Crusade myself.


----------



## Hankey (Aug 6, 2011)

Funny how opinions on Trivium albums differ so much. Ascendancy is still my favourite (and one of my favourite metalcore albums for that matter) and I'd put Ember To Inferno before Shogun and The Crusade. From what I've heard so far, In Waves sounds more like their older stuff, so I'm stoked. I've ordered the special edition, which should be arriving soon, so we'll see...


----------



## brootalboo (Aug 10, 2011)

Ascendency is good and I think that as far as early metalcore goes, Trivium blew a lot of bands out of the water with how technical, fast, and different they could play compared to other metalcore bands.

But of course, they evolved, like every band does. They tried out the Crusade, which was a failure, and they learned from it by putting out Shogun (another risky move BTW because they never wrote songs like that). And they have evolved once again, but this time dumbing down their musical creativity.

I just don't understand how they could put out a masterpiece like Shogun (which is quite possibly my favorite metal record of all time), which was a PERFECT evolution for them (they kept the seven strings, went in depth with thier song writing, etc) and then go back to the same tired style that they put out 7 years ago. I mean damn man, even As I Lay Dying can't put out the same songs they did 10 years ago because the game changes, and you can't expect to put out the same tired metalcore sound and still expect somebody to not take your style and do it better than you.

Metallica is still pertinent because they have drastically changed their songwriting style over the years to remain modern. Trivium has done all this evolution and essentially put out an album that sounds like their first one, with better singing. Instead of evolving, they came out with the sound that they started out with. I dunno I'm disappointed. A couple good songs but a bunch of forgetable, catchy (but not artistically creative) songs in d minor, just like ascendency. But i mean, even ascendency had it's thrasy and METAL moments, this is just to metalcore/Linkin park for me.

I don't think I would have been as pissed if they came out with a NEW style (maybe more djenty [this album certainly has moments], or more groovy, or more heavy, more Something, etc). At the end of the day, though, they are creating music that THEY want to create and I suppose that we as the consumers are realistically just imbibing the product of someone else's tastes, and can't steer the music in the direction WE want.

I'm sorry I'm tired, slightly pissed, this probably doesn't make sense, and is a wall of text. My apologies lol


----------



## DVRP (Aug 10, 2011)

For me it seems like they just did what there fans wanted. Most Trivium fans I know got into them because of Ascendancy and have always wanted them to go back to that writing style. That's my experience with Trivium fans. So I really don't see what's wrong with them doing it, and what makes it tired and bland when people have been asking for it for years.


----------



## Homebrew1709 (Aug 10, 2011)

DVRP said:


> For me it seems like they just did what there fans wanted. Most Trivium fans I know got into them because of Ascendancy and have always wanted them to go back to that writing style. That's my experience with Trivium fans. So I really don't see what's wrong with them doing it, and what makes it tired and bland when people have been asking for it for years.



I _did_ get into Trivium because of Ascendancy, but that doesn't mean I want every album to sound like Ascendancy. I agree 100% with the post above yours, from brootalboo - Ascendancy was something different at the time. They tried The Crusade, learned from its mistakes, and put out an incredible metal album in Shogun. Ascendancy is great but it sounds like it was written by kids (which they were at the time)...Shogun sounds like it was written by a seasoned metal band. I really hoped that Trivium would continue to push the envelope of _their own writing_. Instead, they took two steps backwards.


----------



## DVRP (Aug 10, 2011)

Homebrew1709 said:


> I _did_ get into Trivium because of Ascendancy, but that doesn't mean I want every album to sound like Ascendancy. I agree 100% with the post above yours, from brootalboo - Ascendancy was something different at the time. They tried The Crusade, learned from its mistakes, and put out an incredible metal album in Shogun. Ascendancy is great but it sounds like it was written by kids (which they were at the time)...Shogun sounds like it was written by a seasoned metal band. I really hoped that Trivium would continue to push the envelope of _their own writing_. Instead, they took two steps backwards.



I probably should have included that I totally agree with him as well. My point was; I find it funny they finally went back after how long and now they're getting tonnes of shit for it.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Aug 10, 2011)

Just picked up the SE album yesterday, listened to the first half so far...I think its awesome, but it is definitely a huge step backward in terms of their mature songwriting that was displayed on the fucking EPIC shogun record. 
That being said, would I have been happier if they had made Shogun II? Yes I would have, but then again I have no control over that so I am not gonna bitch like most people do. I enjoy all their releases, and I completely understand the disappointment that some fans experience when a band does not make an album up to their standards. So far from what I have listened to, it is a good sounding album.
Regarding the bonus DVD, the studio performances are fucking unreal
I was a little disppointed with the artsy direction that they went with their documentary of the recording process. I was hoping for a Shogun style documentary, which was more candid and "alive"; also the bonus guitar lessons were cool too. My


----------



## Maggai (Aug 10, 2011)

I think this album sounds great! The dvd was also really good, great documentary, live performance and music video. I love how the coverart, music video and documentary is tied together visually.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Aug 11, 2011)

Just listened to more of the album, and really digging Caustic are the ties that bind


----------



## NaYoN (Aug 11, 2011)

FarBeyondMetal said:


> Just listened to more of the album, and really digging Caustic are the ties that bind



Yeah, that's really awesome. Also Forsake Not The Dream.


----------



## brootalboo (Aug 18, 2011)

gave the album a couple good hard listens, and the only ones I can listen to without gagging are Inception of the End and Dusk Dismantled. Built to Fall is the best radio friendly ones, but the other Linkin Park 2.0 ones make me want to drive my car off a bridge.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 21, 2011)

Just bought In Waves SE, it's a slower burn than Shogun, but I'm liking it a lot. 

Though I did get a hint of nostalgia from their cover of Sepultura's Slave New World.


----------



## Omega139 (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh man!  my face was torn off.

Shit was beautiful, nice and tight mix, the vocals are great. It was great to see it played live too, they were feelin the shit out of their new masterpiece


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 21, 2011)

Every time I listen to Ensare the Sun, i envision myself looking at lions at Animal Kingdom 

But this album is a little under average for me. Caustic Are The Ties That Bind is the only song I find pretty good, unfortunately...


----------

